# Heat mat wattage?



## Andyfrog321 (Sep 28, 2011)

What heat mat wattage do I need to get to about 40 degrees C?


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a thermostat to control it btw.


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know?


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Heat and watt and dimensions*

Depends upon the size of your vivarium. Heat will always escape slowly but surely from any size of vivarium and if you have a 42Watt heat mat in a 24 X 12 X12 then the temp will be different if the same heat mat was used in a 48 X 18 x15 for example. Also would there be any other additional heat sources such as lights etc?


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Housing for my mantids is about 30cm by 25cm by 25cm. 
There's no extras like lights.
I need about 30-40 degrees C


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mabye a 28Watt one of these? - Heat Mat by Pro Rep | Pets at Home


----------



## Andyfrog321 (Sep 28, 2011)

Would it get to 40 degrees C?


----------

